# Sticky  List of Roleplaying Games



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Welcome to the Roleplay Games forum, below you will find 'The List' of every RPG I could find that is either for sale currently or is a classic game that with a bit of luck could be found on places such as ebay for a fair price.

I haven't generally listed solely PDF or free games unless they are well known or well done. I have also left out those that have been out of print for over fifteen years due to their rarity and I have also tended not to list Foreign games with no current English translation. I have tried to list them by style or genre, so if you fancy a Sci-fi game you don't need to trawl through hundreds of systems.
Also if the game has had different editions using rules sets from earlier or even different systems I'll list the latest one, unless the newer version of the game has had so many fundimental changes background wise that they can not be considered the same setting anymore.

If the game name is followed by a set of numbers/letters it belongs to that system rules wise, in general games marked with the same system use alot of the basic rules of each other and are relatively simple to jump from one to another even if you couldn't really combine them from a story perspective. If it has nothing after it, that generally means it uses its own set of rules designed for that game alone or for a small number of other titles not really worth mentioning.

*D20 -* Dungeons and Dragons 4th edition
*OWoD -* Old World of Darkness - uses the original Storyteller system
*WoD -* current World of Darkness, using the new Storyteller system
*StT -* GAmes using the Storyteller system unattached to either WoD
*AD&D -* Advanced Dungeons and Dragons 2nd edition
*MeG -* Megaversal system by Palladium
*UNI -* Unisystem by Eden
*BRP -* Basic Role-playing system by Chaosium

Note - my eventual goal is to get as many of these games below linked to its gaming site if it still exsists or equivilent fan site, so folks can look into the different games if they want as well. Also if I've missed any clangers, or even a game which you like which wasn't huge in sales terms, let me know and I'll add it in.


*Fantasy*

*Al-Qadim** -* AD&D
*Anima : Beyond Fantasy*
*Ars Magica*
*Blue Rose (Romantica)*
*The Burning Wheel*
*Cadwallon (Rackham)*
*Castles and Crusades*
*Chivalry and Sorcery*
*Conan Role-playing Game*
*Cursed Empire (formally Crimson Empire)*
*The Dark Eye*
*Dark Sun -* AD&D
*Diomin -* D20
*Dragonlance Campaign Setting -* D20
*Earthdawn*
*Eberron -* D20
*EverQuest Roleplaying Game -* D20
*Exalted -* StT
*Fireborn*
*Forgotton Realms -* D20
*Furry Pirates*
*Game of Thrones*
*Greyhawk -* AD&D
*Iron Heroes -* D20
*Jadeclaw (previously known as Ironclaw)*
*Legend of the five Rings* (has a D20 version, but also own system)
*MERP (Middle Earth Role Playing)*
*Mystara -* D&D
*Nobilis*
*Pendragon*
*Planescape -* AD&D
*Runequest -* BRP
*Stormbringer (Elric) -* BRP
*Warcraft the Roleplaying game -* D20
*Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay*
*Wheel of Time Roleplaying Game*


*Sci-Fi*

*After the Bomb -* MeG
*Aftermath!*
*Albedo*
*Alternity*
*Babylon 5*
*Battlelords of the 23rd Century*
*Blood Dawn*
*Blue Planet*
*Buck Rogers -* AD&D
*Classic Battletech RPG*
*Conspiracy X -* UNI
*Cyberpunk 2020*
*Cyberspace*
*Dark Heresy (40k)*
*Darwin's World*
*Dragonstar -* D20
*Ex Machina*
*Fading Suns*
*Farscape Roleplaying Game -* D20
*Fringeworthy*
*Gamma World -* D20
*Halcyon*
*Judge Dredd: The Roleplaying Game -* D20
*Mutant Chronicles*
*Prime Directive -* D20
*Red Dwarf*
*Ringworld -* BRP
*Rogue Trader (40k)*
*Serenity (Firefly)*
*Shadowrun*
*SLA Industries*
*Spelljammer -* AD&D
*Star Frontiers*
*Stargate SG-1 RPG -* D20 (spycraft system)
*Starship Troopers -* D20
*Star Trek Roleplaying Game*
*Stars Wars -* D20
*Systems Failure -* MeG
*Trinity -* D20 (also has a StT version)


*Modern*

*Against the Darkness*
*D20 Modern*
*Feng Shui*
*Twilight 2000*
*Nephilim -* BRP
*Ninjas and Superspies -* MeG
*Over the Edge*
*Scion: Hero -* StT
*Spycraft -* D20
*Unknown Armies*


*Horror*

*All Flesh must be Eaten -* UNI
*Angel -* UNI
*Beyond the Supernatural -* MeG
*Buffy the Vampire Slayer -* UNI
*Bureau 13 -* D20
*Call of Cthulhu -* BRP
*Changeling the Dreaming -* OWoD
*Changling the Lost -* WoD
*Chill*
*Dead Reign -* MeG
*Demon the Fallen -* OWoD
*Grimm -* D20
*Hunter the Reckoning -* OWoD
*In Nomine*
*Kindred of the East -* OWoD
*Kult*
*Little Fears*
*Lord of the Rings Roleplaying System*
*Mage the Ascension -* OWoD
*Mage the Awakening -* WoD
*Mummy the Ressurection -* OWoD
*Nightbane -* MeG
*Promethean the Created -* WoD
*Ravenloft -* D20
*Sorceror*
*Vampire the Masquerade -* OWoD
*Vampire the Requiem -* WoD
*Weird Wars -* D20
*Werewolf the Apocalypse -* OWoD
*Werewolf the Forsaken -* WoD
*Witchcraft -* UNI
*World of Darkness -* WoD
*Wraith the Oblivion -* OWoD


*Historical*

*Adventure! -* D20 (also has a StT version)
*Castle Falkenstein*
*Cold City*
*Forgotten Futures*
*Hollow Earth*
*Man. Myth & Magic*
*Sengoku* 
*7th Sea -* D20
*Tibet the Roleplaying game*
*Weapons of the Gods*


*Superhero*

*Aberrant -* D20 (also has a StT version)
*Big Bang Comics -* D20
*Blood of Heroes*
*Cartoon Action Hour*
*Champions*
*City of Heroes -* UNI
*DC Adventures*
*Godlike -* D20 (WW2)
*Golden Heroes*
*Heroes Unlimited -* MeG
*Marvel Super Heroes Role-playing Game (TSR)*
*Marvel Universe Roleplaying Game (Marvel)*
*Mutants and Masterminds -* D20
*Wild Talents (Modern setting of Godlike)*


*Anime*

*BESM (Big Eyes, Small Mouth)*
*Double Cross*
*Mekton*
*Robotech*


*Steampunk*

*Children of the Sun*
*Deadlands -* D20
*DragonMech -* D20
*Etherscope -* D20 Modern
*Iron Kingdoms (WARMACHINE) -* D20


*Humour *

*Hackmaster*
*HoL (Human Occupied Landfill)*
*Kill Puppies for Satan*
*KAMB (Kobolds ate my Baby)*
*Macho Women with Guns -* D20
*Murphy's World*
*Pandemonium*
*Paranoia*
*The Pokethulhu Adventure Game*
*Star Wreck Roleplaying Game*


*General Settings*

_(Designed to be used to create your own world or is a mix of the genres above.)_

*Amazing Engine*
*Amber Diceless RPG*
*Aria: Canticle of the Monomyth*
*Basic Role-playing System (aka Runequest 3rd ed)*
*CORPS*
*Dungeons and Dragons 4th edition*
*EABA 'End All Be All'*
*Fantasy Hero*
*FATE*
*FUDGE*
*Fuzion*
*GURPS*
*Hero System*
*Palladium Fantasy Role-playing Game -* MeG
*Rifts*
*Rolemaster*
*Savage Worlds*
*Star Hero*
*Traveller*


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi Druchii, nice list.

Here's another couple for you: MERP (Middle Earth Role Playing) - used a subbed down Rolemaster system; Star Frontiers (Sci-Fi, obviously); Golden Heroes (equally obviously, a superhero system).

Should 'Runequest' in your list also be listed as BRP? I always ran Runequest and Stormbringer together, as I never had enough of either to make a decent campaign, or was that just me being cheap and/or a loony?

otentially embarrassing himself by exposing his cavalier attitude to other people's systems cyclops:

EDIT: I just re-read the criteria for selection at the top and I don't think any of my games apply... sorry 

However, if anyone's interested there is a Star Frontiers revival going on; there's a site at http://www.starfrontiersman.com/ that has some interesting PDFs including the 2nd Ed rules.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Dead Reign, by Palladium Books, can be added to Horror.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for those guys and I'm sorry I took a while to add them. I couldn't edit it by the time you'd both posted so was sorta stuck for a while. However its all good now and I can edit, so I will also start to provide some links up there for the various games asap.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Just to let everybody know, over the next week or so I'm going to be going through this list and linking to each of the Roleplaying Games assosciated website or equivalent fansite as the OP originally wanted to do.

Posting this here in case anybody wanted to add more RPG's to the list or if they have any links to add themselves.


----------



## Eihnlazer (Nov 18, 2010)

To add on to dark heresy, theres now the Rouge trader rpg out which i find more fun since you have alot more freedom to explore.


You also missed out on the DC superheros rp in the superpowered section.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Eihnlazer said:


> To add on to dark heresy, theres now the Rouge trader rpg out which i find more fun since you have alot more freedom to explore.
> 
> 
> You also missed out on the DC superheros rp in the superpowered section.


Thanks Eihnlazer, added them to the list now.



Red Corsairs said:


> Just to let everybody know, over the next week or so I'm going to be going through this list and linking to each of the Roleplaying Games assosciated website or equivalent fansite as the OP originally wanted to do.
> 
> Posting this here in case anybody wanted to add more RPG's to the list or if they have any links to add themselves.


That kind of failed, but after a long period of inactivity I will now be able to continue with what I said I would be doing, so expect me to start adding in the links for each RPG over the coming days. I'll get started on it tonight.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I have started linking games to their respective websites. Some I have been unable to find the official website for, in these cases I have linked to one of their main fansites. There are a couple of occasions however that I have been unable to find a suitable fansite, in these cases I have instead linked to the games RPG Geek review page. Below is a list of which games fall under these circumstances:


*Fansites Linked:*


Chivalry and Sorcery
The Dark Eye

*RPGGeek Linked:*


Cadwallon (Rackham)
Conan RPG
Dark Sun
Diomin
Dragon Lance Campaign Setting

This is only so far, I have not got very far through the list yet as it's taking longer than I had planned. Therefore this list will be updated (possibly into the original post) the further through the list I get. If anybody is able to find the official website or fansites for the games above, it would be greatly appreciated if you could link it here so I can perfect the list.


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

Other games:
Fantasy - Tekumel, Skyrealms of Jorune
Horror - Whispering Vault, The Laundry
Steampunk - Space 1889


----------



## simetradon (Aug 29, 2012)

As a writer and artist for Chaos 6010 A.D. I'm obligated to inquire if you can add it to the list. Also, our products can be found here:
http://www.rpgnow.com/index.php?manufacturers_id=3578term=arcanum syndicate


----------



## SFox63 (Nov 3, 2013)

Warhammer 40K:

Dark Heresy
Dark Heresy: Ascension
Rouge Trader
Black Crusade
Deathwatch
Only War


----------

